# Liberty3 v2.0gold hates TBH wifi patch?



## discopimp (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, here it goes. let me first say that I am just learning alot of this stuff. I'v had my DX for almost a year now and had it Z4rooted and the tether apk applied in no time at all then came the GB update which was actually pushed onto me. So be it.

I have been watching the forums and reading posts off and on since the update, waiting till another reliable tether patch came out. I have the radiocomm app but was always leery of using it with my limited knowledge in this field.

Today after alot of reading I decided to install *Liberty3 v2.0 Gold* and did so with no problem whatsoever. then I continued reading and then decided to continue on with *3GHotspot.zip* and *TBH_DX_Tether_Patch_1.0.zip* in that order. I did it through the built in ROM mgr. in liberty3 in the rom toolbox. with reboots in between.

I then went into my apps list and clicked on the new 3G wi-fi tether icon and was immediately shot to my boot screen animation. Thinking this was a fluke I attempted it 2 more times with the same result, Reboot. After this I noticed that I was on 3g data and no longer connected to my home wi-fi router I went in and tried to turn that back on but it won't even try. I'm locked out of wi-fi now as well.

I then turned to my friend google and started looking around and found one post and only one posting listing at mydroidworld post# 35944 that had this link "3GHotspot Unpatch --- Download" but that link was broken because of it being a megaupload link (which we all know was seized by the feds)

I have no idea what to do to rectify this situation. I am all for re-flashing the ROM and plan on doing that but I would like some guidance on this before I start messing things up worse than they already are. are there uninstalls for both of thes zips? if so where? have either of these altered my radios NVM authentication strings with these hacks and patches? can they be undone? please help.


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

try wugs wifi tether patch for gb. Works great on liberty

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

wigsplittinhatchet said:


> try wugs wifi tether patch for gb. Works great on liberty
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


+1 for anything based on GB Blur you should be using Wugs tether patch.

I would do a data wipe and reflash and then try Wugs. If that doesn't work (you are still getting errors with your radio or what have you) do an SBF then do it again. Either way shouldn't be too difficult.

Otherwise try a 2nd-init ROM. The tether patch is needed because Moto/VZW put that in to the GB update. 2nd-init and AOSP ROMs in general have that removed and so don't need tether patches. Just a thought.

Let us know if you can't find a working link to Wugs. I believe I still have it on my SD card from when I was on Liberty and I could dropbox it for you if you need it.


----------



## discopimp (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, I ended up having to SBf back to .602 with RSDLite 5.4.4 and then take the OTA update to .605.

I then re-flashed the Liberty3 v2.0Gold and then through the built in ROM Mgr. I installed the WugPacked GB Tether Patch.zip and everything worked out great. working free Wi-Fi. Thanks to those that both helped and wanted to help but forgot to post anything in the space provided.

Issue solved.


----------

